# Help! Anyone used a CBFM test stick as a HPT



## MrsBrown (Dec 8, 2008)

Evening girls

I know this is a strange question, but has anyone actually used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor test in place of a HPT?
I (stupidly) used my last remaining one this morning and got two lines - one is supposed to be LH and the other Estrogen.
I know LH is an identical twin to HCG, but I dont know how reliable it can be. One line was very dark, the other a bit fainter but definately there.
Im on CD 27 of a 28 day cycle, and I dont know....things just feel different this cycle. Most probably my over active imagination...again!

Karen x


----------



## Sammeee (Feb 21, 2009)

IVe heard of women getting + OPK's  when preggo.... Id deffo buy a hpt and test if i were u!!..

GL


----------

